# Kids are gone!!



## Tim OBrien (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Just getting back into the hobby. Kida are married and I have a room back. Yeah! Had a very small DC layout ten years ago so I know allot has changed. I will have two trains three at max with two operators. What type of DCC system would you recommend and why. I have no interest in joining a club at the moment. Thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll defer DCC recommendations to other guys here.

Two simple tips from me, though ...

1. Get yourself to a local train show. Good event search tool here:

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=list

2. Check out NMRA for their DCC primer and their track / layout standards:

http://www.nmra.org/

Enjoy the ride! Oh ... and get to work ... grandkids will be runnin' down the halls before you know it!

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I suggest reading through some of the threads in the DCC forum section. There is much discussion on DDC systems with pro's and con's to help you decide which is for you.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I suggest getting started quickly - like right now. You've got to get rid of the beds quickly to make sure they're not coming back. 
Once they see the space transformed they'll know that it's no longer an option.

Also, your wife might get ideas of her own reading Martha Stewart and then that window of opportunity will vanish. Carpe Diem


----------



## Tim OBrien (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas. As it turns out there is a train show in less than a month! I should probably leave my wallet in the car. Grandkids are on the way but they won't get the garage!


----------

